# So your friend says calls or makes moves on him



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

This is a spin off of (Married 21 years, distraught and confused) just as the poster stated. Now my question is why would a so called friend come clean and tell you? (After 5 or more years). I am looking into some views as to what others know why he did so. His motives?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Glad you asked because I wondered too. Also wondered why he had sympathy for the "friend" who kissed his wife.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Probably guilt. There are still some people around with a conscience.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

StarFires said:


> Glad you asked because I wondered too. Also wondered why he had sympathy for the "friend" who kissed his wife.


I wonder the same.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Probably guilt. There are still some people around with a conscience.


Diana, would do you think, if he had guilt it would come alot sooner?


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Guilt for sure. Plus he mentioned that he moved away.. I think?? Maybe he decided to since he won't have to face him in person.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Mrs.K said:


> Guilt for sure. Plus he mentioned that he moved away.. I think?? Maybe he decided to since he won't have to face him in person.


Ok it looks like guilt is leading to polls, l wondering if somewhere else he still desires her, or if he just wants to finish what she started. I wonder if they had had previously calls to each other?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Being asked point blank by her spouse, who is his supposed friend, coupled with some form of lingering guilt.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Spicy said:


> Being asked point blank by her spouse, who is his supposed friend, coupled with some form of lingering guilt.


Did the friend/husband ask? I didn't catch that part, but I backed out of the thread without reading any of the responses.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I am miffed and puzzled, then because if asked by the husband and the friend knew he was no longer going to be a friend. Why disclose then are then after all these years. Why then did he come to to this Pinnacle. Only guilt, if it is this then l may stop being so cynical. And then really believing in the betrayers coming clean, And says yeah bff your wife could have been mine!
I am just trying to wrap my head around this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> Diana, would do you think, if he had guilt it would come alot sooner?


Is your friend a recovering alcoholic? If so his confession might be part of his Alcoholics Anonymous 12 Steps programme, Step 5 https://www.recovery.org/alcoholics-anonymous/step-5/


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Tilted 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Diana, would do you think, if he had guilt it would come alot sooner?
> ...


I was just trying to figure out Matt, why even remotely his so called friend would do this to him. And your thought would make more sense to me, as coming clean in such a way. Thanks l can wrap my thoughts around this, because it makes more sense to me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> I was just trying to figure out Matt, why even remotely his so called friend would do this to him. And your thought would make more sense to me, as coming clean in such a way. Thanks l can wrap my thoughts around this, because it makes more sense to me.


Or he had a health scare? Maybe he became a born again Christian, even?


----------

